# Best Movie Musical



## Bonzi

My favorite of all time is *WEST SIDE STORY*.

What is yours, and why?


----------



## mdk

In this order: Marry Poppins, My Fair Lady, The Music Man, and Fiddler.

Marry Poppins is my favorite movie of all time, it reminds me of being a kid. Julie Andrews is simply amazing.


----------



## Bonzi

mdk said:


> In this order: Marry Poppins, My Fair Lady, The Music Man, and Fiddler.
> 
> Marry Poppins is my favorite movie of all time, it reminds me of being a kid. Julie Andrews is simply amazing.


 
My husband's favorite is Mary Poppins also!
It's interesting too cause he's a real manly, sports guy and I always thought that was unusual, but, it is a feel good movie, brings you back to your childhood.... it's never been my favorite but like it much better now and after having seen Saving Mr. Banks (though, I hear that movie was not really true to form....)


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

West Side Story here, largely due to Bernstein's score.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Bonzi said:


> My favorite of all time is *WEST SIDE STORY*.
> 
> What is yours, and why?


 I agree 

1 west side story 
2. Grease
3. chicago


----------



## Wyatt earp

It shows though OP how old you are


----------



## Mr Natural

I voted West Side Story but South Pacific (not on your list) is a close second.


----------



## dblack

The South Park movie


----------



## Wyatt earp

Mr Clean said:


> I voted West Side Story but South Pacific (not on your list) is a close second.


never seen it.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

I would place "OLIVER!" a close second, again largely due to the score/songs.


----------



## Bonzi

Billy_Kinetta said:


> West Side Story here, largely due to Bernstein's score.


 
Best music ever.  Never gets old.


----------



## Bonzi

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I would place "OLIVER!" a close second, again largely due to the score/songs.


 
I have not seen it - almost watched it the other night....I am ashamed to say I have not seen Fiddler on the Roof yet either ....

I'm seen quite a few though... my mom's favorites were:

Oklahoma!
Seven Brides for Seven Brothers; and
Brigadoon


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Bonzi said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Side Story here, largely due to Bernstein's score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best music ever.  Never gets old.
Click to expand...


Now of course, "Gee Officer Krupke" will be stuck in my head for the remainder of the day ...


----------



## Hugo Furst

Top 5

Oliver, Fiddler on the Roof, My Fair Lady, Mary Poppins, Sound of Music.

Liked the music in West Side Story, but the idea of gangs dancing lame


----------



## Bonzi

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Side Story here, largely due to Bernstein's score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best music ever.  Never gets old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now of course, "Gee Officer Krupke" will be stuck in my head for the remainder of the day ...
Click to expand...

 
My least favorite song (but silly/fun) .... not really fond of "Cool" either (it's well written etc., just not to my taste...)


----------



## mdk

bear513 said:


> It shows though OP how old you are



At least she didn't call them 'talkies' in her OP. lol.


----------



## mdk

Bonzi said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Side Story here, largely due to Bernstein's score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best music ever.  Never gets old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now of course, "Gee Officer Krupke" will be stuck in my head for the remainder of the day ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My least favorite song (but silly/fun) .... not really fond of "Cool" either (it's well written etc., just not to my taste...)
Click to expand...


Good song. This is my favorite:


----------



## Bonzi

bear513 said:


> It shows though OP how old you are


 
I tried to mix it up with some "current" movies (I guess Chicago is not that current) there are too many to list! 

 I'm 51!


----------



## Wyatt earp

Bonzi said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It shows though OP how old you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to mix it up with some "current" movies (I guess Chicago is not that current) there are too many to list!
> 
> I'm 51!
Click to expand...

50 here, I bet you your mom back in the 60s had that movie on television and watched it with her. Like I did with my mom because it was so memorable, it got burned into my mind because it was so fascinating back then on the small screen.


----------



## rightwinger

Love West Side Story

The opening scene is amazing


----------



## Unkotare

Are you people serious? The Blues Brothers!


----------



## Ringel05

Blazing Saddles......  The campfire scene........


----------



## Sarah G

Def Grease.  Someone mentioned South Pacific, wonderful.  My Dad loved Mitzi Gaynor and she was in the movie version. I saw a local production of SP when I was very young and fell in love with that one.  I'm going to try and find that movie to watch again.


----------



## Pogo

bear513 said:


> It shows though OP how old you are



Does it ever.  She looks damn good for 109.



​"Bonzi"... "Bonzi" ..... just realized where I've heard that name before....

​


----------



## Pogo

Ringel05 said:


> Blazing Saddles......  The campfire scene........



Then there was the main course that night...

​


----------



## Skull Pilot

Bonzi said:


> My favorite of all time is *WEST SIDE STORY*.
> 
> What is yours, and why?


Musicals are for women and gay men


----------



## Ringel05

Skull Pilot said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite of all time is *WEST SIDE STORY*.
> 
> What is yours, and why?
> 
> 
> 
> Musicals are for women and gay men
Click to expand...

Sooooo, which is your favorite.........?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Ringel05 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite of all time is *WEST SIDE STORY*.
> 
> What is yours, and why?
> 
> 
> 
> Musicals are for women and gay men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sooooo, which is your favorite.........?
Click to expand...


I've never seen one


----------



## Skull Pilot

Does the movie  The Commitments count?

There is music in it but then again it's about a band and the music actually fits with the story it's not a bunch of people spontaneously breaking into song


----------



## Ringel05

On a serious note;  Scrooge with Albert Finney.


----------



## Ringel05

Skull Pilot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite of all time is *WEST SIDE STORY*.
> 
> What is yours, and why?
> 
> 
> 
> Musicals are for women and gay men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sooooo, which is your favorite.........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen one
Click to expand...

Suuuuure ya haven't...... 
It's okay, you can be honest with us, we'll keep your secret safe.......


----------



## Skull Pilot

Ringel05 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite of all time is *WEST SIDE STORY*.
> 
> What is yours, and why?
> 
> 
> 
> Musicals are for women and gay men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sooooo, which is your favorite.........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suuuuure ya haven't......
> It's okay, you can be honest with us, we'll keep your secret safe.......
Click to expand...


Seriously.

I never saw any of the movies on the list.

I have never been to a broadway show

And I don't see myself ever going to one


----------



## Ringel05

Skull Pilot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite of all time is *WEST SIDE STORY*.
> 
> What is yours, and why?
> 
> 
> 
> Musicals are for women and gay men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sooooo, which is your favorite.........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suuuuure ya haven't......
> It's okay, you can be honest with us, we'll keep your secret safe.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I never saw any of the movies on the list.
> 
> I have never been to a broadway show
> 
> And I don't see myself ever going to one
Click to expand...

So?  Who cares?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Ringel05 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Musicals are for women and gay men
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo, which is your favorite.........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suuuuure ya haven't......
> It's okay, you can be honest with us, we'll keep your secret safe.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I never saw any of the movies on the list.
> 
> I have never been to a broadway show
> 
> And I don't see myself ever going to one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  Who cares?
Click to expand...


You do obviously since you basically accused me of lying about it


----------



## Hugo Furst

Almost forgot Yankee Doodle Dandy.


----------



## Pogo

Skull Pilot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite of all time is *WEST SIDE STORY*.
> 
> What is yours, and why?
> 
> 
> 
> Musicals are for women and gay men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sooooo, which is your favorite.........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suuuuure ya haven't......
> It's okay, you can be honest with us, we'll keep your secret safe.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I never saw any of the movies on the list.
> 
> I have never been to a broadway show
> 
> And I don't see myself ever going to one
Click to expand...


I agree with ya for once Skull.  I can't sit through a musical.

I got dragged off to _Les Miserables_.  My date intentionally never told me it was a musical, 'cause she knew I'd never go.  Got all the way into the theater, when right in the flick somebody started breaking into song.  I was trapped.

It was _torture_.  

On the other hand I grew up with Gilbert & Sullivan operettas.  I love 'em.  And when you consider the structure, it would seem they're virtually the same thing.

Weird.


----------



## Ringel05

Skull Pilot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo, which is your favorite.........?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suuuuure ya haven't......
> It's okay, you can be honest with us, we'll keep your secret safe.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I never saw any of the movies on the list.
> 
> I have never been to a broadway show
> 
> And I don't see myself ever going to one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?  Who cares?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do obviously since you basically accused me of lying about it
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, when were you elected president of the Association of Anal Retentives?


----------



## Sarah G

Skull Pilot said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite of all time is *WEST SIDE STORY*.
> 
> What is yours, and why?
> 
> 
> 
> Musicals are for women and gay men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sooooo, which is your favorite.........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suuuuure ya haven't......
> It's okay, you can be honest with us, we'll keep your secret safe.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I never saw any of the movies on the list.
> 
> I have never been to a broadway show
> 
> And I don't see myself ever going to one
Click to expand...

You never saw Grease?


----------



## Bonzi

rightwinger said:


> Love West Side Story
> 
> The opening scene is amazing


 ... what? ... no shut up bitch here???


----------



## Bonzi

Unkotare said:


> Are you people serious? The Blues Brothers!


 
Hey!  I couldn't list them all!!!! Feel free to add on!


----------



## Pogo

Sarah G said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Musicals are for women and gay men
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo, which is your favorite.........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suuuuure ya haven't......
> It's okay, you can be honest with us, we'll keep your secret safe.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I never saw any of the movies on the list.
> 
> I have never been to a broadway show
> 
> And I don't see myself ever going to one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never saw Grease?
Click to expand...


I've never seen any of them.  

I've heard of them all except I didn't know _An American in Paris_ had been made into a musical.
But I know every last note of the Gershwin symphony.


----------



## Sarah G

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo, which is your favorite.........?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suuuuure ya haven't......
> It's okay, you can be honest with us, we'll keep your secret safe.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I never saw any of the movies on the list.
> 
> I have never been to a broadway show
> 
> And I don't see myself ever going to one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never saw Grease?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen any of them.
Click to expand...

Wow.  Amazing.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo, which is your favorite.........?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suuuuure ya haven't......
> It's okay, you can be honest with us, we'll keep your secret safe.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I never saw any of the movies on the list.
> 
> I have never been to a broadway show
> 
> And I don't see myself ever going to one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never saw Grease?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen any of them.
> 
> I've heard of them all except I didn't know _An American in Paris_ had been made into a musical.
> But I know every last note of the Gershwin symphony.
Click to expand...


Gene Kelly, Leslie Caron

An American in Paris 1951 - IMDb


----------



## Bonzi

Who said they had never seen any musical move in their life?

Pogo Skull Pilot 

Why did you look at this thread then??????
If you were going to go see a musical, which would you choose????


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen one
> 
> 
> 
> Suuuuure ya haven't......
> It's okay, you can be honest with us, we'll keep your secret safe.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I never saw any of the movies on the list.
> 
> I have never been to a broadway show
> 
> And I don't see myself ever going to one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never saw Grease?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen any of them.
> 
> I've heard of them all except I didn't know _An American in Paris_ had been made into a musical.
> But I know every last note of the Gershwin symphony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gene Kelly, Leslie Caron
> 
> An American in Paris 1951 - IMDb
Click to expand...


Hey -- that's got Oscar Levant in it.

Now he was a cool guy.
"There's a fine line between genius and insanity. I have erased this line." -- Levant


----------



## Pogo

Bonzi said:


> Who said they had never seen any musical move in their life?
> 
> Pogo Skull Pilot
> 
> Why did you look at this thread then??????
> If you were going to go see a musical, which would you choose????



Well on further review I'd go with AAIP because it's got Oscar Levant in it.

I only came here because I needed a place to plunk my Bonzie song


----------



## Bonzi

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they had never seen any musical move in their life?
> 
> Pogo Skull Pilot
> 
> Why did you look at this thread then??????
> If you were going to go see a musical, which would you choose????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well on further review I'd go with AAIP because it's got Oscar Levant in it.
Click to expand...

 
How do you know so much about Gershwin but not musicals... I just don't understand!!!!


----------



## Darkwind

None of them.  I'm not ghey....


But if you want to see something in a musical......why then...


Paint your wagon is a must...



Clint Eastwood SINGS!!!!

Its remarkably horrible.......and like a good train wreck, hard to look away from....


----------



## Sarah G

There is one I consider a musical and it's the last one I've seen in awhile.  Million Dollar Quartet.  It's actually the most fun musical I've seen.


----------



## Pogo

Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they had never seen any musical move in their life?
> 
> Pogo Skull Pilot
> 
> Why did you look at this thread then??????
> If you were going to go see a musical, which would you choose????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well on further review I'd go with AAIP because it's got Oscar Levant in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know so much about Gershwin but not musicals... I just don't understand!!!!
Click to expand...


Because I've been deeply immersed in music all my life.

But not movies.  Never did get into that.


----------



## Bonzi

Darkwind said:


> None of them.  I'm not ghey....
> 
> 
> But if you want to see something in a musical......why then...
> 
> 
> Paint your wagon is a must...
> 
> 
> 
> Clint Eastwood SINGS!!!!
> 
> Its remarkably horrible.......and like a good train wreck, hard to look away from....


 
If you misspell the word gay again I will smack the shit out of you (oh, nevermind, you like that the other way around, right...?)

Yeah I was going to mention Paint Your Wagon to the anti musical men here..... I love Lee Marvin!


----------



## Bonzi

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they had never seen any musical move in their life?
> 
> Pogo Skull Pilot
> 
> Why did you look at this thread then??????
> If you were going to go see a musical, which would you choose????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well on further review I'd go with AAIP because it's got Oscar Levant in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know so much about Gershwin but not musicals... I just don't understand!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I've been deeply immersed in music all my life.
> 
> But not movies.  Never did get into that.
Click to expand...

 
Do you like any movies?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suuuuure ya haven't......
> It's okay, you can be honest with us, we'll keep your secret safe.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I never saw any of the movies on the list.
> 
> I have never been to a broadway show
> 
> And I don't see myself ever going to one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never saw Grease?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen any of them.
> 
> I've heard of them all except I didn't know _An American in Paris_ had been made into a musical.
> But I know every last note of the Gershwin symphony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gene Kelly, Leslie Caron
> 
> An American in Paris 1951 - IMDb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey -- that's got Oscar Levant in it.
> 
> Now he was a cool guy.
> "There's a fine line between genius and insanity. I have erased this line." -- Levant
Click to expand...



I consider it a good movie, but not great.

Kelly made a lot of good movies, but after 2-3 viewings, they gather dust.

Brigadoon was another good vehicle for him.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of them.  I'm not ghey....
> 
> 
> But if you want to see something in a musical......why then...
> 
> 
> Paint your wagon is a must...
> 
> 
> 
> Clint Eastwood SINGS!!!!
> 
> Its remarkably horrible.......and like a good train wreck, hard to look away from....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you misspell the word gay again I will smack the shit out of you (oh, nevermind, you like that the other way around, right...?)
> 
> Yeah I was going to mention Paint Your Wagon to the anti musical men here..... I love Lee Marvin!
Click to expand...



Neither Lee nor Eastwood could sing, only 'singer' in the movie was Willie.

But the movie was/is enjoyable.


----------



## Darkwind

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of them.  I'm not ghey....
> 
> 
> But if you want to see something in a musical......why then...
> 
> 
> Paint your wagon is a must...
> 
> 
> 
> Clint Eastwood SINGS!!!!
> 
> Its remarkably horrible.......and like a good train wreck, hard to look away from....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you misspell the word gay again I will smack the shit out of you (oh, nevermind, you like that the other way around, right...?)
> 
> Yeah I was going to mention Paint Your Wagon to the anti musical men here..... I love Lee Marvin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Neither Lee nor Eastwood could sing, only 'singer' in the movie was Willie.
> 
> But the movie was/is enjoyable.
Click to expand...

I watched it right after the Spaghetti western craze....I was a huge fan....and just couldn't get over what I was seeing.  Stuck with Me for.....well, for the rest of My life it seems.   lol


----------



## Bonzi

.... after West Side Story I think my 2nd favorite is

Sound of Music

Again, great songs, great acting and it's based on a true story....  hard to beat.


----------



## Pogo

Bonzi said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of them.  I'm not ghey....
> 
> 
> But if you want to see something in a musical......why then...
> 
> 
> Paint your wagon is a must...
> 
> 
> 
> Clint Eastwood SINGS!!!!
> 
> Its remarkably horrible.......and like a good train wreck, hard to look away from....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you misspell the word gay again I will smack the shit out of you (oh, nevermind, you like that the other way around, right...?)
> 
> Yeah I was going to mention Paint Your Wagon to the anti musical men here..... I love Lee Marvin!
Click to expand...


It's not a misspell actually.  It's the _ghey _that has nothing to do with sex.  




Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they had never seen any musical move in their life?
> 
> Pogo Skull Pilot
> 
> Why did you look at this thread then??????
> If you were going to go see a musical, which would you choose????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well on further review I'd go with AAIP because it's got Oscar Levant in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know so much about Gershwin but not musicals... I just don't understand!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I've been deeply immersed in music all my life.
> 
> But not movies.  Never did get into that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you like any movies?
Click to expand...




I seem to get dragged off to one every 11 years or so on my birthday.  Therefore I've seen _Borat_ and _Dances With Wolves.
_
Movies really don't do anything for me.  Actually I'd much rather see a stage play.


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of them.  I'm not ghey....
> 
> 
> But if you want to see something in a musical......why then...
> 
> 
> Paint your wagon is a must...
> 
> 
> 
> Clint Eastwood SINGS!!!!
> 
> Its remarkably horrible.......and like a good train wreck, hard to look away from....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you misspell the word gay again I will smack the shit out of you (oh, nevermind, you like that the other way around, right...?)
> 
> Yeah I was going to mention Paint Your Wagon to the anti musical men here..... I love Lee Marvin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Neither Lee nor Eastwood could sing, only 'singer' in the movie was Willie.
> 
> But the movie was/is enjoyable.
Click to expand...

 
I would have loved to be married to Lee Marvin over Clint.  He's a hot mess.  I love that in a man


----------



## Bonzi

Pogo said:


> It's not a misspell actually. It's the ghey that has nothing to do with sex.


 
is it in the Urban Dictionary?


----------



## Bonzi

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of them.  I'm not ghey....
> 
> 
> But if you want to see something in a musical......why then...
> 
> 
> Paint your wagon is a must...
> 
> 
> 
> Clint Eastwood SINGS!!!!
> 
> Its remarkably horrible.......and like a good train wreck, hard to look away from....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you misspell the word gay again I will smack the shit out of you (oh, nevermind, you like that the other way around, right...?)
> 
> Yeah I was going to mention Paint Your Wagon to the anti musical men here..... I love Lee Marvin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a misspell actually.  It's the _ghey _that has nothing to do with sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they had never seen any musical move in their life?
> 
> Pogo Skull Pilot
> 
> Why did you look at this thread then??????
> If you were going to go see a musical, which would you choose????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well on further review I'd go with AAIP because it's got Oscar Levant in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know so much about Gershwin but not musicals... I just don't understand!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I've been deeply immersed in music all my life.
> 
> But not movies.  Never did get into that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you like any movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to get dragged off to one every 11 years or so on my birthday.  Therefore I've seen _Borat_ and _Dances With Wolves.
> _
> Movies really don't do anything for me.  Actually I'd much rather see a stage play.
Click to expand...

 
I love movies, but not in the theatre.
On my couch with a bottle of wine and a box of tissues


----------



## bodecea

mdk said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Side Story here, largely due to Bernstein's score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best music ever.  Never gets old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now of course, "Gee Officer Krupke" will be stuck in my head for the remainder of the day ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My least favorite song (but silly/fun) .... not really fond of "Cool" either (it's well written etc., just not to my taste...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good song. This is my favorite:
Click to expand...

Maria is my fav song....it's a tough one to sing but it just is so beautiful.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of them.  I'm not ghey....
> 
> 
> But if you want to see something in a musical......why then...
> 
> 
> Paint your wagon is a must...
> 
> 
> 
> Clint Eastwood SINGS!!!!
> 
> Its remarkably horrible.......and like a good train wreck, hard to look away from....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you misspell the word gay again I will smack the shit out of you (oh, nevermind, you like that the other way around, right...?)
> 
> Yeah I was going to mention Paint Your Wagon to the anti musical men here..... I love Lee Marvin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a misspell actually.  It's the _ghey _that has nothing to do with sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they had never seen any musical move in their life?
> 
> Pogo Skull Pilot
> 
> Why did you look at this thread then??????
> If you were going to go see a musical, which would you choose????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well on further review I'd go with AAIP because it's got Oscar Levant in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know so much about Gershwin but not musicals... I just don't understand!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I've been deeply immersed in music all my life.
> 
> But not movies.  Never did get into that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you like any movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to get dragged off to one every 11 years or so on my birthday.  Therefore I've seen _Borat_ and _Dances With Wolves.
> _
> Movies really don't do anything for me.  Actually I'd much rather see a stage play.
Click to expand...




Pogo said:


> I seem to get dragged off to one every 11 years or so on my birthday. Therefore I've seen _Borat_ and _Dances With Wolves._



No wonder you don't like movies


----------



## bodecea

Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of them.  I'm not ghey....
> 
> 
> But if you want to see something in a musical......why then...
> 
> 
> Paint your wagon is a must...
> 
> 
> 
> Clint Eastwood SINGS!!!!
> 
> Its remarkably horrible.......and like a good train wreck, hard to look away from....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you misspell the word gay again I will smack the shit out of you (oh, nevermind, you like that the other way around, right...?)
> 
> Yeah I was going to mention Paint Your Wagon to the anti musical men here..... I love Lee Marvin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a misspell actually.  It's the _ghey _that has nothing to do with sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well on further review I'd go with AAIP because it's got Oscar Levant in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know so much about Gershwin but not musicals... I just don't understand!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I've been deeply immersed in music all my life.
> 
> But not movies.  Never did get into that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you like any movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to get dragged off to one every 11 years or so on my birthday.  Therefore I've seen _Borat_ and _Dances With Wolves.
> _
> Movies really don't do anything for me.  Actually I'd much rather see a stage play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love movies, but not in the theatre.
> On my couch with a bottle of wine and a box of tissues
Click to expand...

That would be me with the ending of "The King and I".


----------



## mdk

bodecea said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> West Side Story here, largely due to Bernstein's score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best music ever.  Never gets old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now of course, "Gee Officer Krupke" will be stuck in my head for the remainder of the day ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My least favorite song (but silly/fun) .... not really fond of "Cool" either (it's well written etc., just not to my taste...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good song. This is my favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maria is my fav song....it's a tough one to sing but it just is so beautiful.
Click to expand...


It is a very beautiful song. Love it!


----------



## Bonzi

bodecea said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of them.  I'm not ghey....
> 
> 
> But if you want to see something in a musical......why then...
> 
> 
> Paint your wagon is a must...
> 
> 
> 
> Clint Eastwood SINGS!!!!
> 
> Its remarkably horrible.......and like a good train wreck, hard to look away from....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you misspell the word gay again I will smack the shit out of you (oh, nevermind, you like that the other way around, right...?)
> 
> Yeah I was going to mention Paint Your Wagon to the anti musical men here..... I love Lee Marvin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a misspell actually.  It's the _ghey _that has nothing to do with sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know so much about Gershwin but not musicals... I just don't understand!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I've been deeply immersed in music all my life.
> 
> But not movies.  Never did get into that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you like any movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to get dragged off to one every 11 years or so on my birthday.  Therefore I've seen _Borat_ and _Dances With Wolves.
> _
> Movies really don't do anything for me.  Actually I'd much rather see a stage play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love movies, but not in the theatre.
> On my couch with a bottle of wine and a box of tissues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be me with the ending of "The King and I".
Click to expand...

 
THAT would actually be my 2nd favorite...
Forgot... but not sure how......

I cry when I hear "Getting To Know You" and that's one of happy songs... beautiful movie.  thanks for the reminder.....


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Ringel05

Darkwind said:


> None of them.  I'm not ghey....
> 
> 
> But if you want to see something in a musical......why then...
> 
> 
> Paint your wagon is a must...
> 
> 
> 
> Clint Eastwood SINGS!!!!
> 
> Its remarkably horrible.......and like a good train wreck, hard to look away from....


Paint my wagon was great!!  I actually liked Lee doing _I was Born _his "voice" lent itself perfectly to that song. 
Clint simply talked his way through the songs......


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## The Professor

South Pacific

Sound of Music

Carousel (for the songs_ If I loved You_ and _You'll never Walk Alone_).

Fiddler on the Roof


----------



## Hugo Furst

The Professor said:


> South Pacific
> 
> Sound of Music
> 
> Carousel (for the songs_ If I loved You_ and _You'll never Walk Alone_).
> 
> Fiddler on the Roof




Good choices


----------



## Bonzi

The Professor said:


> _You'll never Walk Alone_


 
I song I can never hear and NOT cry.  A song I can't even think about and not cry....


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> My favorite of all time is *WEST SIDE STORY*.
> 
> What is yours, and why?



Absolutely 'Singing in the Rain.'

Gene Kelley, Donald O'Conner and Debbie Reynolds.

I can watch that movie anytime- the singing is fun- the dancing is fantastic. 

After that perhaps the Wizard of Oz, Sound of Music, Oklahoma.

I like all of the movies your mentioned.

Silliest musical- 7 Brides for 7 Brothers.

One I liked, but many did not- Moulon Rouge.


----------



## Bonzi

Syriusly said:


> Wizard of Oz


 
My favorite "childhood" movie.  It will always be very special to me.....

I wish I had a Tin Man, Scarecrow and Cowardly Lion as my best friends.  
Only difference between me and Dorothy is - Tin Man would be my favorite.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Sarah G said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Musicals are for women and gay men
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo, which is your favorite.........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never seen one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suuuuure ya haven't......
> It's okay, you can be honest with us, we'll keep your secret safe.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I never saw any of the movies on the list.
> 
> I have never been to a broadway show
> 
> And I don't see myself ever going to one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never saw Grease?
Click to expand...

Nope. Never saw it

My sister was obsessed with it she even had the soundtrack

I never want to hear any of those horrible songs again


----------



## Skull Pilot

Bonzi said:


> Who said they had never seen any musical move in their life?
> 
> Pogo Skull Pilot
> 
> Why did you look at this thread then??????
> If you were going to go see a musical, which would you choose????



I wouldn't go.

I never understood the concept of people spontaneously breaking out into song

I looked at the thread because I was bored


----------



## dblack

Skull Pilot said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they had never seen any musical move in their life?
> 
> Pogo Skull Pilot
> 
> Why did you look at this thread then??????
> If you were going to go see a musical, which would you choose????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go.
> 
> I never understood the concept of people spontaneously breaking out into song
> 
> I looked at the thread because I was bored
Click to expand...


I used to look at it that way. Joss Whedon, and the South Park movie changed my mind though. Musicals can be fantastic. And when you think about it, the singing is not much more unrealistic than a rousing soundtrack behind an action sequence in a movie. It's just another way to accentuate and comment on the story as it unfolds.


----------



## dblack

Actually, I'd also nominate - in all seriousness - Joss Whedon's "Dr. Horrible"


----------



## The Professor

Bonzi said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> _You'll never Walk Alone_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I song I can never hear and NOT cry.  A song I can't even think about and not cry....
Click to expand...


For your enjoyment.


----------



## Pogo

Skull Pilot said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they had never seen any musical move in their life?
> 
> Pogo Skull Pilot
> 
> Why did you look at this thread then??????
> If you were going to go see a musical, which would you choose????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go.
> 
> *I never understood the concept of people spontaneously breaking out into song*
> 
> I looked at the thread because I was bored
Click to expand...


Exactly my thought in bold. For me when people start breaking into song the whole plot is destroyed.  You can no longer imagine-along in a story; you're being told "this is not a story; this is a Hollywood production".   People in the real world simply don't stop what they're doing and break into song.  To me, you either tell a story, _or_ you sing a song -- not both.  I don't like being forced to switch back and forth.

I just came here to drop Bonzie's music video.   

I _have _seen musicals and/or snippets -- as mentioned I got tricked into Les Miserables, not knowing it was a musical.  But I've never seen the ones on the OP poll list.

Perhaps different people perceive stage imagination differently.  I get into it, take it very seriously.  For instance I cannot watch graphic violence on the screen.  I'll walk right out of the theater because it hurts too much.  Maybe that's why I find breaking into song annoying -- it gets in the way of the story.


----------



## hjmick

Hair... The Blues Brother... West Side Story... 1776... Man of La Mancha...


No particular order...


----------



## DollyLongstaff

Most, if not all movie versions of musicals are disappointing.


----------



## Bonzi

Pogo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they had never seen any musical move in their life?
> 
> Pogo Skull Pilot
> 
> Why did you look at this thread then??????
> If you were going to go see a musical, which would you choose????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go.
> 
> *I never understood the concept of people spontaneously breaking out into song*
> 
> I looked at the thread because I was bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly my thought in bold. For me when people start breaking into song the whole plot is destroyed.  You can no longer imagine-along in a story; you're being told "this is not a story; this is a Hollywood production".   People in the real world simply don't stop what they're doing and break into song.  To me, you either tell a story, _or_ you sing a song -- not both.  I don't like being forced to switch back and forth.
> 
> I just came here to drop Bonzie's music video.
> 
> I _have _seen musicals and/or snippets -- as mentioned I got tricked into Les Miserables, not knowing it was a musical.  But I've never seen the ones on the OP poll list.
> 
> Perhaps different people perceive stage imagination differently.  I get into it, take it very seriously.  For instance I cannot watch graphic violence on the screen.  I'll walk right out of the theater because it hurts too much.  Maybe that's why I find breaking into song annoying -- it gets in the way of the story.
Click to expand...

 
I get what you mean.  I feel that way about Opera but with Opera, it's more that  I just can't understand what they are singing....


----------



## Bonzi

Pogo said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they had never seen any musical move in their life?
> 
> Pogo Skull Pilot
> 
> Why did you look at this thread then??????
> If you were going to go see a musical, which would you choose????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go.
> 
> *I never understood the concept of people spontaneously breaking out into song*
> 
> I looked at the thread because I was bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly my thought in bold. For me when people start breaking into song the whole plot is destroyed.  You can no longer imagine-along in a story; you're being told "this is not a story; this is a Hollywood production".   People in the real world simply don't stop what they're doing and break into song.  To me, you either tell a story, _or_ you sing a song -- not both.  I don't like being forced to switch back and forth.
> 
> I just came here to drop Bonzie's music video.
> 
> I _have _seen musicals and/or snippets -- as mentioned I got tricked into Les Miserables, not knowing it was a musical.  But I've never seen the ones on the OP poll list.
> 
> Perhaps different people perceive stage imagination differently.  I get into it, take it very seriously.  For instance I cannot watch graphic violence on the screen.  I'll walk right out of the theater because it hurts too much.  Maybe that's why I find breaking into song annoying -- it gets in the way of the story.
Click to expand...

 
... oh ... and love you Pogo <smooch!>


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this order: Marry Poppins, My Fair Lady, The Music Man, and Fiddler.
> 
> Marry Poppins is my favorite movie of all time, it reminds me of being a kid. Julie Andrews is simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband's favorite is Mary Poppins also!
> It's interesting too cause he's a real manly, sports guy and I always thought that was unusual, but, it is a feel good movie, brings you back to your childhood.... it's never been my favorite but like it much better now and after having seen Saving Mr. Banks (though, I hear that movie was not really true to form....)
Click to expand...

It's the inner ghey looking for respite...


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they had never seen any musical move in their life?
> 
> Pogo Skull Pilot
> 
> Why did you look at this thread then??????
> If you were going to go see a musical, which would you choose????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go.
> 
> *I never understood the concept of people spontaneously breaking out into song*
> 
> I looked at the thread because I was bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly my thought in bold. For me when people start breaking into song the whole plot is destroyed.  You can no longer imagine-along in a story; you're being told "this is not a story; this is a Hollywood production".   People in the real world simply don't stop what they're doing and break into song.  To me, you either tell a story, _or_ you sing a song -- not both.  I don't like being forced to switch back and forth.
> 
> I just came here to drop Bonzie's music video.
> 
> I _have _seen musicals and/or snippets -- as mentioned I got tricked into Les Miserables, not knowing it was a musical.  But I've never seen the ones on the OP poll list.
> 
> Perhaps different people perceive stage imagination differently.  I get into it, take it very seriously.  For instance I cannot watch graphic violence on the screen.  I'll walk right out of the theater because it hurts too much.  Maybe that's why I find breaking into song annoying -- it gets in the way of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get what you mean.  I feel that way about Opera but with Opera, it's more that  I just can't understand what they are singing....
Click to expand...

You do if you have read the play....


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this order: Marry Poppins, My Fair Lady, The Music Man, and Fiddler.
> 
> Marry Poppins is my favorite movie of all time, it reminds me of being a kid. Julie Andrews is simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband's favorite is Mary Poppins also!
> It's interesting too cause he's a real manly, sports guy and I always thought that was unusual, but, it is a feel good movie, brings you back to your childhood.... it's never been my favorite but like it much better now and after having seen Saving Mr. Banks (though, I hear that movie was not really true to form....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the inner ghey looking for respite...
Click to expand...

 
Must be why he married me! LOL!


----------



## Moonglow

One of my fave musicals I performed in, _Sugar_...The most boring play I performed in was, _King Lear, _And I hated _South Pacific_..


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they had never seen any musical move in their life?
> 
> Pogo Skull Pilot
> 
> Why did you look at this thread then??????
> If you were going to go see a musical, which would you choose????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go.
> 
> *I never understood the concept of people spontaneously breaking out into song*
> 
> I looked at the thread because I was bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly my thought in bold. For me when people start breaking into song the whole plot is destroyed.  You can no longer imagine-along in a story; you're being told "this is not a story; this is a Hollywood production".   People in the real world simply don't stop what they're doing and break into song.  To me, you either tell a story, _or_ you sing a song -- not both.  I don't like being forced to switch back and forth.
> 
> I just came here to drop Bonzie's music video.
> 
> I _have _seen musicals and/or snippets -- as mentioned I got tricked into Les Miserables, not knowing it was a musical.  But I've never seen the ones on the OP poll list.
> 
> Perhaps different people perceive stage imagination differently.  I get into it, take it very seriously.  For instance I cannot watch graphic violence on the screen.  I'll walk right out of the theater because it hurts too much.  Maybe that's why I find breaking into song annoying -- it gets in the way of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get what you mean.  I feel that way about Opera but with Opera, it's more that  I just can't understand what they are singing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do if you have read the play....
Click to expand...

 
Yeah well I'm not an intellectual like you dear


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this order: Marry Poppins, My Fair Lady, The Music Man, and Fiddler.
> 
> Marry Poppins is my favorite movie of all time, it reminds me of being a kid. Julie Andrews is simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband's favorite is Mary Poppins also!
> It's interesting too cause he's a real manly, sports guy and I always thought that was unusual, but, it is a feel good movie, brings you back to your childhood.... it's never been my favorite but like it much better now and after having seen Saving Mr. Banks (though, I hear that movie was not really true to form....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the inner ghey looking for respite...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be why he married me! LOL!
Click to expand...

He likes manly women?


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they had never seen any musical move in their life?
> 
> Pogo Skull Pilot
> 
> Why did you look at this thread then??????
> If you were going to go see a musical, which would you choose????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go.
> 
> *I never understood the concept of people spontaneously breaking out into song*
> 
> I looked at the thread because I was bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly my thought in bold. For me when people start breaking into song the whole plot is destroyed.  You can no longer imagine-along in a story; you're being told "this is not a story; this is a Hollywood production".   People in the real world simply don't stop what they're doing and break into song.  To me, you either tell a story, _or_ you sing a song -- not both.  I don't like being forced to switch back and forth.
> 
> I just came here to drop Bonzie's music video.
> 
> I _have _seen musicals and/or snippets -- as mentioned I got tricked into Les Miserables, not knowing it was a musical.  But I've never seen the ones on the OP poll list.
> 
> Perhaps different people perceive stage imagination differently.  I get into it, take it very seriously.  For instance I cannot watch graphic violence on the screen.  I'll walk right out of the theater because it hurts too much.  Maybe that's why I find breaking into song annoying -- it gets in the way of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get what you mean.  I feel that way about Opera but with Opera, it's more that  I just can't understand what they are singing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do if you have read the play....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well I'm not an intellectual like you dear
Click to expand...

Well it's just old hat for a former performer...I was in the opera, D_own in the Valley_, a depressing operetta..and _HMS Pinafore_....a comedy...


----------



## rdean

Singing in the Rain
Wizard of Oz
Meet Me in Saint Louis
The Sound of Music
West Side Story
Victor/Victoria

Those are the best movie musicals ever made.  A Star is Born would be included, but the movie was hacked to death.


----------



## Moonglow

rdean said:


> Singing in the Rain
> Wizard of Oz
> Meet Me in Saint Louis
> The Sound of Music
> West Side Story
> Victor/Victoria
> 
> Those are the best movie musicals ever made.  A Star is Born would be included, but the movie was hacked to death.


She thought she was still doing _Funny Girl_....


----------



## Zander

Carousel. 
Why? 
This....


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go.
> 
> *I never understood the concept of people spontaneously breaking out into song*
> 
> I looked at the thread because I was bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my thought in bold. For me when people start breaking into song the whole plot is destroyed.  You can no longer imagine-along in a story; you're being told "this is not a story; this is a Hollywood production".   People in the real world simply don't stop what they're doing and break into song.  To me, you either tell a story, _or_ you sing a song -- not both.  I don't like being forced to switch back and forth.
> 
> I just came here to drop Bonzie's music video.
> 
> I _have _seen musicals and/or snippets -- as mentioned I got tricked into Les Miserables, not knowing it was a musical.  But I've never seen the ones on the OP poll list.
> 
> Perhaps different people perceive stage imagination differently.  I get into it, take it very seriously.  For instance I cannot watch graphic violence on the screen.  I'll walk right out of the theater because it hurts too much.  Maybe that's why I find breaking into song annoying -- it gets in the way of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get what you mean.  I feel that way about Opera but with Opera, it's more that  I just can't understand what they are singing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do if you have read the play....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well I'm not an intellectual like you dear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's just old hat for a former performer...I was in the opera, D_own in the Valley_, a depressing operetta..and _HMS Pinafore_....a comedy...
Click to expand...

 
Seriously?  Color me naïve, but I will take a person at their word....
Do you sing?


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my thought in bold. For me when people start breaking into song the whole plot is destroyed.  You can no longer imagine-along in a story; you're being told "this is not a story; this is a Hollywood production".   People in the real world simply don't stop what they're doing and break into song.  To me, you either tell a story, _or_ you sing a song -- not both.  I don't like being forced to switch back and forth.
> 
> I just came here to drop Bonzie's music video.
> 
> I _have _seen musicals and/or snippets -- as mentioned I got tricked into Les Miserables, not knowing it was a musical.  But I've never seen the ones on the OP poll list.
> 
> Perhaps different people perceive stage imagination differently.  I get into it, take it very seriously.  For instance I cannot watch graphic violence on the screen.  I'll walk right out of the theater because it hurts too much.  Maybe that's why I find breaking into song annoying -- it gets in the way of the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get what you mean.  I feel that way about Opera but with Opera, it's more that  I just can't understand what they are singing....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do if you have read the play....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well I'm not an intellectual like you dear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's just old hat for a former performer...I was in the opera, D_own in the Valley_, a depressing operetta..and _HMS Pinafore_....a comedy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Color me naïve, but I will take a person at their word....
> Do you sing?
Click to expand...

Sure, my Grandmother was the music director and choir leader in church.She cut a couple of religious albums in the 1950's..That is where it started...


----------



## rdean

Moonglow said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Singing in the Rain
> Wizard of Oz
> Meet Me in Saint Louis
> The Sound of Music
> West Side Story
> Victor/Victoria
> 
> Those are the best movie musicals ever made.  A Star is Born would be included, but the movie was hacked to death.
> 
> 
> 
> She thought she was still doing _Funny Girl_....
Click to expand...

Not that A Star is Born.  This one:


----------



## Moonglow

rdean said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Singing in the Rain
> Wizard of Oz
> Meet Me in Saint Louis
> The Sound of Music
> West Side Story
> Victor/Victoria
> 
> Those are the best movie musicals ever made.  A Star is Born would be included, but the movie was hacked to death.
> 
> 
> 
> She thought she was still doing _Funny Girl_....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that A Star is Born.  This one:
Click to expand...

Ok..


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this order: Marry Poppins, My Fair Lady, The Music Man, and Fiddler.
> 
> Marry Poppins is my favorite movie of all time, it reminds me of being a kid. Julie Andrews is simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband's favorite is Mary Poppins also!
> It's interesting too cause he's a real manly, sports guy and I always thought that was unusual, but, it is a feel good movie, brings you back to your childhood.... it's never been my favorite but like it much better now and after having seen Saving Mr. Banks (though, I hear that movie was not really true to form....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the inner ghey looking for respite...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be why he married me! LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He likes manly women?
Click to expand...

 
In attitude only hon  -- I look totally womanly on the outside


----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this order: Marry Poppins, My Fair Lady, The Music Man, and Fiddler.
> 
> Marry Poppins is my favorite movie of all time, it reminds me of being a kid. Julie Andrews is simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband's favorite is Mary Poppins also!
> It's interesting too cause he's a real manly, sports guy and I always thought that was unusual, but, it is a feel good movie, brings you back to your childhood.... it's never been my favorite but like it much better now and after having seen Saving Mr. Banks (though, I hear that movie was not really true to form....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the inner ghey looking for respite...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be why he married me! LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He likes manly women?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In attitude only hon  -- I look totally womanly on the outside
Click to expand...

So does Bruce Jenner....


----------



## ChrisL

I can't say that I'm a big fan of musicals.  I do like the Sound of Music and Grease (those are the only ones I've seen on your list).


----------



## guno

Fiddler on the roof ,as it portrayed the shtetl in Czarist times, where my grandparent were brought up , it is based on true stories of the shtetl and then people leaving after  the pogroms were massive . My grandparent , (may they rest on peace) used to tell us stories about the old country, even before the movie or play came out


----------



## Hugo Furst

guno said:


> Fiddler on the roof ,as it portrayed the shtetl in Czarist times, where my grandparent were brought up , it is based on true stories of the shtetl and then people leaving after  the pogroms were massive . My grandparent , (may they rest on peace) used to tell us stories about the old country, even before the movie or play came out




One of the reasons I enjoy it so much.

Instructive and entertaining at the same time.


----------



## Pogo

Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they had never seen any musical move in their life?
> 
> Pogo Skull Pilot
> 
> Why did you look at this thread then??????
> If you were going to go see a musical, which would you choose????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go.
> 
> *I never understood the concept of people spontaneously breaking out into song*
> 
> I looked at the thread because I was bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly my thought in bold. For me when people start breaking into song the whole plot is destroyed.  You can no longer imagine-along in a story; you're being told "this is not a story; this is a Hollywood production".   People in the real world simply don't stop what they're doing and break into song.  To me, you either tell a story, _or_ you sing a song -- not both.  I don't like being forced to switch back and forth.
> 
> I just came here to drop Bonzie's music video.
> 
> I _have _seen musicals and/or snippets -- as mentioned I got tricked into Les Miserables, not knowing it was a musical.  But I've never seen the ones on the OP poll list.
> 
> Perhaps different people perceive stage imagination differently.  I get into it, take it very seriously.  For instance I cannot watch graphic violence on the screen.  I'll walk right out of the theater because it hurts too much.  Maybe that's why I find breaking into song annoying -- it gets in the way of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... oh ... and love you Pogo <smooch!>
Click to expand...



Gawrsh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  what'd I say?

See?   Mysterioso.


----------



## Moonglow

guno said:


> Fiddler on the roof ,as it portrayed the shtetl in Czarist times, where my grandparent were brought up , it is based on true stories of the shtetl and then people leaving after  the pogroms were massive . My grandparent , (may they rest on peace) used to tell us stories about the old country, even before the movie or play came out


I voted for Fiddler also..


----------



## Moonglow

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they had never seen any musical move in their life?
> 
> Pogo Skull Pilot
> 
> Why did you look at this thread then??????
> If you were going to go see a musical, which would you choose????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go.
> 
> *I never understood the concept of people spontaneously breaking out into song*
> 
> I looked at the thread because I was bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly my thought in bold. For me when people start breaking into song the whole plot is destroyed.  You can no longer imagine-along in a story; you're being told "this is not a story; this is a Hollywood production".   People in the real world simply don't stop what they're doing and break into song.  To me, you either tell a story, _or_ you sing a song -- not both.  I don't like being forced to switch back and forth.
> 
> I just came here to drop Bonzie's music video.
> 
> I _have _seen musicals and/or snippets -- as mentioned I got tricked into Les Miserables, not knowing it was a musical.  But I've never seen the ones on the OP poll list.
> 
> Perhaps different people perceive stage imagination differently.  I get into it, take it very seriously.  For instance I cannot watch graphic violence on the screen.  I'll walk right out of the theater because it hurts too much.  Maybe that's why I find breaking into song annoying -- it gets in the way of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... oh ... and love you Pogo <smooch!>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gawrsh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what'd I say?
> 
> See?   Mysterioso.
Click to expand...

It's all part of her weekly teen man-crush...


----------



## Wry Catcher

Bonzi said:


> My favorite of all time is *WEST SIDE STORY*.
> 
> What is yours, and why?



Paint Your Wagon

The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas

Why?  Cast, story line and music


----------



## Hugo Furst

She thinks you're  teen man?


----------



## Pogo

Moonglow said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they had never seen any musical move in their life?
> 
> Pogo Skull Pilot
> 
> Why did you look at this thread then??????
> If you were going to go see a musical, which would you choose????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go.
> 
> *I never understood the concept of people spontaneously breaking out into song*
> 
> I looked at the thread because I was bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly my thought in bold. For me when people start breaking into song the whole plot is destroyed.  You can no longer imagine-along in a story; you're being told "this is not a story; this is a Hollywood production".   People in the real world simply don't stop what they're doing and break into song.  To me, you either tell a story, _or_ you sing a song -- not both.  I don't like being forced to switch back and forth.
> 
> I just came here to drop Bonzie's music video.
> 
> I _have _seen musicals and/or snippets -- as mentioned I got tricked into Les Miserables, not knowing it was a musical.  But I've never seen the ones on the OP poll list.
> 
> Perhaps different people perceive stage imagination differently.  I get into it, take it very seriously.  For instance I cannot watch graphic violence on the screen.  I'll walk right out of the theater because it hurts too much.  Maybe that's why I find breaking into song annoying -- it gets in the way of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... oh ... and love you Pogo <smooch!>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gawrsh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what'd I say?
> 
> See?   Mysterioso.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all part of her weekly teen man-crush...
Click to expand...


Ah, then I've finally accomplished my ultimate goal in life -- to be on the cover of _Tiger Beat_.


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they had never seen any musical move in their life?
> 
> Pogo Skull Pilot
> 
> Why did you look at this thread then??????
> If you were going to go see a musical, which would you choose????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go.
> 
> *I never understood the concept of people spontaneously breaking out into song*
> 
> I looked at the thread because I was bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly my thought in bold. For me when people start breaking into song the whole plot is destroyed.  You can no longer imagine-along in a story; you're being told "this is not a story; this is a Hollywood production".   People in the real world simply don't stop what they're doing and break into song.  To me, you either tell a story, _or_ you sing a song -- not both.  I don't like being forced to switch back and forth.
> 
> I just came here to drop Bonzie's music video.
> 
> I _have _seen musicals and/or snippets -- as mentioned I got tricked into Les Miserables, not knowing it was a musical.  But I've never seen the ones on the OP poll list.
> 
> Perhaps different people perceive stage imagination differently.  I get into it, take it very seriously.  For instance I cannot watch graphic violence on the screen.  I'll walk right out of the theater because it hurts too much.  Maybe that's why I find breaking into song annoying -- it gets in the way of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... oh ... and love you Pogo <smooch!>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gawrsh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what'd I say?
> 
> See?   Mysterioso.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all part of her weekly teen man-crush...
Click to expand...

I still love you too Moony!


----------



## Bonzi

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they had never seen any musical move in their life?
> 
> Pogo Skull Pilot
> 
> Why did you look at this thread then??????
> If you were going to go see a musical, which would you choose????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go.
> 
> *I never understood the concept of people spontaneously breaking out into song*
> 
> I looked at the thread because I was bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly my thought in bold. For me when people start breaking into song the whole plot is destroyed.  You can no longer imagine-along in a story; you're being told "this is not a story; this is a Hollywood production".   People in the real world simply don't stop what they're doing and break into song.  To me, you either tell a story, _or_ you sing a song -- not both.  I don't like being forced to switch back and forth.
> 
> I just came here to drop Bonzie's music video.
> 
> I _have _seen musicals and/or snippets -- as mentioned I got tricked into Les Miserables, not knowing it was a musical.  But I've never seen the ones on the OP poll list.
> 
> Perhaps different people perceive stage imagination differently.  I get into it, take it very seriously.  For instance I cannot watch graphic violence on the screen.  I'll walk right out of the theater because it hurts too much.  Maybe that's why I find breaking into song annoying -- it gets in the way of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... oh ... and love you Pogo <smooch!>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gawrsh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what'd I say?
> 
> See?   Mysterioso.
Click to expand...

 
You mis-spelled my name and yet, I still love you.


----------



## dblack




----------



## Moonglow

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go.
> 
> *I never understood the concept of people spontaneously breaking out into song*
> 
> I looked at the thread because I was bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my thought in bold. For me when people start breaking into song the whole plot is destroyed.  You can no longer imagine-along in a story; you're being told "this is not a story; this is a Hollywood production".   People in the real world simply don't stop what they're doing and break into song.  To me, you either tell a story, _or_ you sing a song -- not both.  I don't like being forced to switch back and forth.
> 
> I just came here to drop Bonzie's music video.
> 
> I _have _seen musicals and/or snippets -- as mentioned I got tricked into Les Miserables, not knowing it was a musical.  But I've never seen the ones on the OP poll list.
> 
> Perhaps different people perceive stage imagination differently.  I get into it, take it very seriously.  For instance I cannot watch graphic violence on the screen.  I'll walk right out of the theater because it hurts too much.  Maybe that's why I find breaking into song annoying -- it gets in the way of the story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... oh ... and love you Pogo <smooch!>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gawrsh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what'd I say?
> 
> See?   Mysterioso.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all part of her weekly teen man-crush...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still love you too Moony!
Click to expand...

You have a big heart, notice I didn't say fart..


----------



## Bonzi

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my thought in bold. For me when people start breaking into song the whole plot is destroyed.  You can no longer imagine-along in a story; you're being told "this is not a story; this is a Hollywood production".   People in the real world simply don't stop what they're doing and break into song.  To me, you either tell a story, _or_ you sing a song -- not both.  I don't like being forced to switch back and forth.
> 
> I just came here to drop Bonzie's music video.
> 
> I _have _seen musicals and/or snippets -- as mentioned I got tricked into Les Miserables, not knowing it was a musical.  But I've never seen the ones on the OP poll list.
> 
> Perhaps different people perceive stage imagination differently.  I get into it, take it very seriously.  For instance I cannot watch graphic violence on the screen.  I'll walk right out of the theater because it hurts too much.  Maybe that's why I find breaking into song annoying -- it gets in the way of the story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... oh ... and love you Pogo <smooch!>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gawrsh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what'd I say?
> 
> See?   Mysterioso.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all part of her weekly teen man-crush...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still love you too Moony!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a big heart, notice I didn't say fart..
Click to expand...

 
... actually, you just did...


----------

